# Biggest BHM on the DIMS board



## airliner (Aug 4, 2008)

Let's see who's the fattest of all. Post pics to proof it though


----------



## Canonista (Aug 4, 2008)

On the scales a couple months ago I was 389.

No pics, as the scale did not survive....


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 4, 2008)

I just have to chime in and state, Canon has some killer shoulders. For serious.

Now I'll duck out and wait to see the guys come on in and share their stats.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 4, 2008)

well right now im like 630ish but i was over 700 but been struggling losing some weight to be more comfortable with myself. i dont have any recent pics but i have posted some on here before. i will post a pic later on tonight when my friend goes home.


----------



## Canonista (Aug 4, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I just have to chime in and state, Canon has some killer shoulders. For serious.
> 
> Now I'll duck out and wait to see the guys come on in and share their stats.



You're makin' me blush!:blush:

(I'd tell em' your best feature, but there are too many good ones to list....)


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm 6'4", 225 or so, lil potbelly on me.

Small fry as BHMs go, I suppose.


----------



## Kazak (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm 6'1'' 420 or so. no pic cuz no computer. i use my phone for the web and i cant upload from my phone.


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

ok you boys are making me drool!!!!! lol


----------



## BHMluver (Aug 5, 2008)

airliner said:


> Let's see who's the fattest of all. Post pics to proof it though



R.O.T.F.L.! 

Does anyone else see the luscious irony in all of this? Most BHMs probably, at one time or an other, had their size viewed as a negative in the romance department by some chicks. Ya know, that whole - "Don't judge a book by it's cover deal." 

Now all us FFAs are gathered here just praying for the pics. to flow so, we can ogle and do 'God knows what' in the privacy of our own homes! 

Anxiously awaiting the display of man-meat....

BHMluver


----------



## kronoman (Aug 5, 2008)

I would post mine, but I'm 54 kg (119 pounds)... that makes me the thinnest?


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm like a jabillion something.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 5, 2008)

5'-8" and around 500lbs. The only suitable for posting pic that shows much of my size is about 3 years old...around 475 then....oh and before the as my wife puts it "fat Mr Clean" look (shaved head). 

View attachment Big old.jpg


----------



## MoGo (Aug 5, 2008)

i'm 6'4 332 the girl in the photo is 5'4 i think she had on some heels though

maybe not the biggest, but here goes 

{oh and i don't wear those shades, i stole em off a girls head lol I was in a pretty bad shape that night  }


----------



## homersimpson (Aug 5, 2008)

6'5 around 450 i think been while since i done and gone weighed my self.


----------



## xm41 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm a bit over 500. I need to loose a bit for health reasons. I don't know what the hell I was doing when this pic was snapped.






XM41
http://www.myspace.com/xm41


----------



## Hawksmoor (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm 6'4 and around 315 pounds. I keep meaning to take a pic and post it but just haven't gotten around to it. Maybe I will in the next few days.


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 6, 2008)

MoGo said:


> i'm 6'4 332 the girl in the photo is 5'4 i think she had on some heels though
> 
> maybe not the biggest, but here goes
> 
> {oh and i don't wear those shades, i stole em off a girls head lol I was in a pretty bad shape that night  }



Wow you are too cute!!


----------



## imfree (Aug 6, 2008)

I ain't the biggest, by any means, but I'll check
in at 5'8" and 440 lbs. I'll show a little moobage.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 17, 2008)

MoGo said:


> i'm 6'4 332 the girl in the photo is 5'4 i think she had on some heels though
> 
> maybe not the biggest, but here goes
> 
> {oh and i don't wear those shades, i stole em off a girls head lol I was in a pretty bad shape that night  }



I'm not a FFA but I find you so adorable!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 17, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> I'm 6'4 and around 315 pounds. I keep meaning to take a pic and post it but just haven't gotten around to it. Maybe I will in the next few days.



Please do - this sounds about right to me :batting:



LisaInNC said:


> Wow you are too cute!!



Ain't he though?


----------



## BHMluver (Oct 9, 2009)

imfree said:


> I ain't the biggest, by any means, but I'll check
> in at 5'8" and 440 lbs. I'll show a little moobage.



Mighty fine moobage it is, I must say!

BHMluver


----------



## RentonBob (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm hanging aroung 6'1" and 500lbs. I have a pic in my profile and a few others posted around


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Oct 10, 2009)

Im currently 5'6 and 380 lbs. Small :-( anyone wanna help me get larger? lol:eat1:


----------



## djudex (Oct 10, 2009)

6'7 and 475. I quite literally fill a doorway :batting:


----------



## Kazak (Oct 10, 2009)

down to 377 from 420 still 6' 1"


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 10, 2009)

Been hovering around 300. I've hit my plateau.


----------



## MrFeedee (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm 5'10" and about 475 give or take My highest has been 490


----------



## cakeboy (Oct 10, 2009)

I haven't a clue how much I weigh, to be perfectly honest. But the last time I went out for something to eat a NASA guy showed up and said "That's no moon...it's a space station!" :eat1:


----------



## StridentDionysus (Oct 11, 2009)

I've gained from... (sorry I'm drunk and used to metric) 360? 180 kilos. Maybe I'm up to 190.

I'd post pics but coming here (and also being somewhat frequent on other sites) I've realized I'm just unattractive. It's not just about my wieght. The only people I seem to attract are gay men. And although oh so very flattered that they find me sexy I can't really pose for pics feeling like this. /drunkconfession


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 11, 2009)

airliner said:


> Let's see who's the fattest of all. Post pics to proof it though



it always cracks me up that it is someone who has ONE post here who wants pics and proof...put your money where your mouth is....post pics of yourself...


----------



## Ola (Oct 11, 2009)

*Height:* 5'11 OR around 180 centimeters (yeah, metric system baby!)

*Weight:* 280, give or take. Been a while since I got on the scale.


Since I'm new to the forum and have yet to get a good feel for it I'm still a bit hesitant to post up a plethora of pictures, but I've got one in my profile for whoever can be bothered to look it up.


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 12, 2009)

****SAAAA...SCRIBES***​


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Oct 12, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> ****SAAAA...SCRIBES***​



not the biggest but one of the shortest? 5'4, 320lbs?


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Oct 13, 2009)

6'3", 405lbs at last count. 

I've posted a pic, if you're wondering why my left eye looks a bit swollen, I got punched in the face a couple of weeks ago in a rugby match (and yes, I deserved to get punched in the face).


----------



## Horseman (Oct 16, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> it always cracks me up that it is someone who has ONE post here who wants pics and proof.



Ain't it the truth ...


----------



## escapist (Oct 16, 2009)

I really don't know what my biggest was/is, I can't find a scale that goes over 500lbs. All I know is I've been eating a TON these past few weeks and I keep working out and I can't stop the gaining!


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Oct 16, 2009)

escapist you can pass the extra weight over here if you want  id love to gain at least 30 more


----------



## escapist (Oct 16, 2009)

seasuperchub84 said:


> escapist you can pass the extra weight over here if you want  id love to gain at least 30 more



Man, if only! I don't mind being big, but 350-420 is far more functional for me.


----------



## stldpn (Oct 16, 2009)

airliner said:


> Let's see who's the fattest of all. Post pics to proof it though



360 last I was on a scale though I suspect I've gained a few pounds because I've been less active the last two months and still eating. 

The one by the pool is old but I look approximately the same give or take 10lbs.


The back view is just a photo that doesn't let me cheat with angles. 

View attachment behind.jpg


View attachment poolside.jpg


----------



## Tad (Oct 16, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> it always cracks me up that it is someone who has ONE post here who wants pics and proof...put your money where your mouth is....post pics of yourself...



Given that their one post was in August of 2008, I'm guessing they won't be showing up to take on that challenge 

It amuses me how frequently threads that have lain dormant for a year, or two, or more, get resurrected. Just how far back in the archives are people digging?


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Oct 16, 2009)

escapist said:


> Man, if only! I don't mind being big, but 350-420 is far more functional for me.




you can call me crazy, but i would make it functional, as im not very active anyway....lol. I would just love being immense. 

sigh...5'6 and 380...too small. LOL :eat1:


----------



## escapist (Oct 17, 2009)

seasuperchub84 said:


> you can call me crazy, but i would make it functional, as im not very active anyway....lol. I would just love being immense.
> 
> sigh...5'6 and 380...too small. LOL :eat1:



yeah I'm fairly active, been an athlete and a martial artist most my life. Getting back into it now too. Looks like I just picked up a couple of students this week. 360 is a great fighting weight for me.


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Oct 18, 2009)

COOL!  I hope all goes well for you.  I love watching martial arts in general, some fighting styles are extremely graceful, and deadly.


----------



## Tracii (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm liking the pics so far come on guys get with it emk!:kiss2:


----------



## escapist (Oct 18, 2009)

seasuperchub84 said:


> COOL!  I hope all goes well for you.  I love watching martial arts in general, some fighting styles are extremely graceful, and deadly.



Well THIS is basically what I do. At least when I teach its more that way, I can't help but toss in a bit from other styles I know. I'm actually required by my system to teach adaptations of it for modern combat and MMA style fighting.


----------



## likeitmatters (Oct 20, 2009)

stldpn said:


> 360 last I was on a scale though I suspect I've gained a few pounds because I've been less active the last two months and still eating.
> 
> The one by the pool is old but I look approximately the same give or take 10lbs.
> 
> ...




 :bow:


----------



## LisaInNC (Oct 21, 2009)

stldpn said:


> 360 last I was on a scale though I suspect I've gained a few pounds because I've been less active the last two months and still eating.
> 
> The one by the pool is old but I look approximately the same give or take 10lbs.
> 
> ...



*sigh* I would just sop you up with a biscuit!! I AM a lucky girl!


----------



## stldpn (Oct 21, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> *sigh* I would just sop you up with a biscuit!! I AM a lucky girl!



you think... the only reason i posted these was because you've already seen em. I got some more stuff for you though, but you know what I want in return. Gimme gimme I want I want...


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 22, 2009)

StridentDionysus said:


> I've gained from... (sorry I'm drunk and used to metric) 360? 180 kilos. Maybe I'm up to 190.
> 
> I'd post pics but coming here (and also being somewhat frequent on other sites) I've realized I'm just unattractive. It's not just about my wieght. The only people I seem to attract are gay men. And although oh so very flattered that they find me sexy I can't really pose for pics feeling like this. /drunkconfession



That's not unattractive -- and as I have the same problem I know -- it's drawing the wrong audience. As for the metric/english conversion, just multiply by 2.2 for a rough approximation: 180 kg = 396 pounds (396.83214 if you want precision; the actual conversion factor is 2.204623.)

As for me, I'm 5'10" (1.78m) and about 260 (118 kg) last I checked... and since I've posted pics recently, I'll spare you the reruns.


----------



## likeitmatters (Oct 22, 2009)

stldpn said:


> you think... the only reason i posted these was because you've already seen em. I got some more stuff for you though, but you know what I want in return. Gimme gimme I want I want...




for you take her shopping or dinner or buy some jewelery? lol jk

:bow:


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 22, 2009)

RentonBob said:


> I'm hanging aroung 6'1" and 500lbs. I have a pic in my profile and a few others posted around




*kicking self in the ass for being unable to make it to Vegas* LOL


----------



## RentonBob (Oct 22, 2009)

JenFromOC said:


> *kicking self in the ass for being unable to make it to Vegas* LOL



Its ok. I know midweek trips aren't easy to get away for. Escapist and Chicken Legs and I couldn't find a time to meet up either..... Maybe when I head down there again around April


----------



## escapist (Oct 22, 2009)

RentonBob said:


> Its ok. I know midweek trips aren't easy to get away for. Escapist and Chicken Legs and I couldn't find a time to meet up either..... Maybe when I head down there again around April



Yeah well I told ya if you didn't go to bed so early I knew a place  We are just late night people. We went to the $4 dinner place without ya...but yeah it did start at 11pm...sorry.


----------



## RentonBob (Oct 22, 2009)

escapist said:


> Yeah well I told ya if you didn't go to bed so early I knew a place  We are just late night people. We went to the $4 dinner place without ya...but yeah it did start at 11pm...sorry.



Its all good.... You guys know I'm up early and in bed by then so, thats the way it goes... No worries


----------



## ep3er (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm 6'3, 300lbs. That's me with the now ex-wife in happier times.


----------



## stldpn (Oct 23, 2009)

likeitmatters said:


> for you take her shopping or dinner or buy some jewelery? lol jk
> 
> :bow:



Well I've already gotten her some jewelry... and I do my damndest to keep her spoiled but I want my pics... she says that the ones from NJ aren't flattering and she's holding out on me... so drastic measures and all if anyone else has some pics of lisa from the bash I want em.. might even be willing to put up some sort of reward.


----------



## likeitmatters (Oct 31, 2009)

buy me some jewelry or fix my car and I will get the pics from her because I am a pocket bear...small but fast and smart as hell....lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 1, 2009)

stldpn said:


> Well I've already gotten her some jewelry... and I do my damndest to keep her spoiled but I want my pics... she says that the ones from NJ aren't flattering and she's holding out on me... so drastic measures and all if anyone else has some pics of lisa from the bash I want em.. might even be willing to put up some sort of reward.



People are probably more scared of Lisa and her wit than they are of you....so you're probably out of luck


----------



## stldpn (Nov 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> People are probably more scared of Lisa and her wit than they are of you....so you're probably out of luck


scared of Lisa? why? she's a total cream puff... :wubu:

I never expected anyone to surrender pics because I was intimidating them... hell I never expected anyone to surrender pics... but you know I still want more pics... and I'm still not afraid to pay for them...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 1, 2009)

stldpn said:


> scared of Lisa? why? she's a total cream puff... :wubu:
> 
> I never expected anyone to surrender pics because I was intimidating them... hell I never expected anyone to surrender pics... but you know I still want more pics... and I'm still not afraid to pay for them...




You tell Lisa if I had them I would sell them quick


----------



## stldpn (Nov 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You tell Lisa if I had them I would sell them quick



yeah well... spread the word if you like. If i get real desperate I might give out a commission... she's so cute you know? all soft shoulders and red hair


----------

